# wont have food or milk



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi,

Mya is 6 months and a week and has been exclusively bf'd until I started giving her solids at 5 months.  She is still bf'd but I started weaning her onto a bottle at 6 months as she's grown more and more fussy about her milk and its been driving me mad.  She is now being fussy about her food too which she has been fine with up until now.  Sometimes she has a full meal but not always but milk wise its going from bad to worse.  She only has any milk when she's being dream fed or in the night or first thing in the morning when I bring her into bed with me.  Apart from that at her 11am, 3pm and before bed feeds she will only take about 2oz and sometimes none at all.  I have been trying to mix milk into all her food to get the amount up and giving her yogurt too.  Is it really bad for her to be having so little milk?  She is a very happy baby and seems very healthy.
Love Joanna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Joanna

If she is doing well on solids she should be having at least a pint of milk a day..but you include cheese, yogharts in with that

If she is developing well and stable on her weight centile then its fine.

Also, are you giving her multivits??

How much milk is she having? and where has she been on her centiles for the last 3-4 weights?

Jxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

I haven't had her weighed for a while but she was always just below the 50th and steady.  I'm going to get her weighed on friday.  
Since I posted she has actually been better with her food and even on the breast but freaks out as soon as she even see's a bottle.  I obviously can't say how much milk she's getting as I've had to go back to breast feeding but in an ideal world I'd really like to have stopped breast feeding by 7 months but don't see how I'm going to be able to do this and still maintain her milk intake.  I have been making sure she has at least one baby petit filous (if not two) a day and try to give her solids with either a creamy or cheesy sauce.  For breakfast I've been giving her weetabix with lots of formula just to get her milk intake up.  I've also gone back to dream feeding her as that way she gets some more milk.  Do you think it'd be ok to drop the mid afternoon milk feed as thats the one she seems to not want?

Thanks for your response, I just worry as all the guidelines seem to suggest she needs more milk but she seems so happy and healthy on what she's having.

Joanna x


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Forgot to say that she isn't on multi vits...what ones are best and where do I get them?

Thanks again x


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi,

Update from us...

I had Mya weighed last friday and she was nearly 16lbs which the HV was happy with.  She is now back to having food (lots of it!) and taking milk from me but still wont have anything to do with formula, no matter what I put it in.  I dont actually think she takes that much milk from me though, just whats she wants.  I really do want to stop bfing as she is really only having 3 feeds a day and I am ready to stop now.  She is also waking in the night which she hadn't been, I was hoping that if I can get formula into her it might help her to go longer.  Do you have any advice on how to stop bfing a baby that wont take formula?

Thanks

Joanna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Try abidec multivits which are available from most chemist (sorry only just saw this question!!  )

You may find that its the flavour of that particular milk that she doesnt like. All you can do is to keep perservering with offering formula and not the breast. Get someone else to fed her. Also make sure it isnt at a time when she is really tired. When someone is giving bher the bottle try to leave the house so you cant hear her. It may also be the teats you are using. There is so many.

Try a nuby or nuk teat. For some reason BF babies prefer these. Offer little and often. She can have next stage milk now. Butif you have tried herand she doesnt like it then go back and try stage 1. Vice versa as well.

She may not like a bottle in her mouth...have you tried cup feeding her or milk in a juice cup?

I will IM you some literature on bottle feeding BF babies..may not be until tomorrow but I will deffo do it

Take care

Jxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for your reply.
I have worked out that its the flavour of milk that she doesn't like as she happily took water from a bottle today but then later when we put milk in she went to drink it thinking it was water or juice again but as soon as she tasted it was milk she pushed it away.  She was definitely thirsty as she kept pulling it back and trying but just screwed her face up at the milk.  I have tried all different brands but she seems to be very fussy, I dont blame her to be honest as I only like milk when it has nesquik in it 
Sorry to be going on but I just dont know how to get her off the breast if she hates formula.

Love Joanna x


----------

